# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Changing Cell colour using IF Statement?

## robbiebrown34

Hi, 

not sure if this is possible but here goes.

I have created a stock sheet using excel, and so far everything is ok. But i would like to change the cell colour based on the result.
e.g. my if statement is this: 

=IF(F11<=3,"Need to Order","Ok for Stock")

Basically, if the stock level goes below 3 on any item, it shows "Need to order" and when this is shown, i would like the cell to change to Red, or any different colour which makes is stand out. As we have hundreds of stock items, and it would be helpful if we could just look at the sheet and know exactly what needs ordering straight away, without having to fish out the "need to order" text! 

Hope this is possible, but if not, are there other ways around this?

Thanks in advance

Rob

----------


## VBA Noob

Take a look at conditional formatting

http://www.contextures.com/xlCondFormat01.html

E.g Select Column F and enter less than or equal to 3

VBA Noob

----------


## robbiebrown34

Superb, Worked a treat. Thanks for this. Now i feel very stupid that its something very simple! Doh!

Thanks Again

----------


## VBA Noob

Glad I could help.

VBA Noob

----------

